# iBook G3 2001 et sortie VGA



## kops.lnx (4 Juillet 2007)

Salut a tous, 

Je poste dans le forum developpement car c'est celui qui se rapproche le plus de linux... 

J'utilise Linux depuis que j'ai acquis mon ibook (G3 500, blanc transparent). J'ai achete il y a quelques mois un adaptateur VGA pour connecter un second ecran. Le probleme est que j'obtiens une image floue, pleine de vagues sur l'ecran externe. Je n'ai ce probleme qu'avec xorg : les terminaux virtuels sont parfaitement nets sur mon ecran secondaire.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja eu un probleme similaire ? 

Mon ibook est equipe d'un chipset Ati Rage Mobility M3, j'utilise donc le driver r128 de Xorg et l'option display=mirror.


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2007)

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

grep VGA ?

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-June/025114.html


----------

